# Information on Pego



## Lala080 (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi all, we are considering Pego (Northern Costa Blanca) and the surrounding area as somewhere to relocate. As it is a fairly low lying area we are wondering if it is prone to flooding, does anyone live there who can advise or can you tell me where I would be likely to find this information?
Your help would be very much appreciated!


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

I know a shop in Denia where you can buy a kayak


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Pego is a bit hilly, I don't think the village itself get flooded, although i can categorically say that it rains a lot in Pego, and we only live around 5 miles from Pego and we don't even have half of the rain that Pego gets.

Might be all the mountains around the village attracting rain. But doubt the village gets flooded, been there a few times and it is very hill-ish...


----------



## Lala080 (Sep 20, 2015)

Thank you Lolito xx


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Mind you, it has been now 36 days no rain!!!

Meteoclimatic


----------



## Lala080 (Sep 20, 2015)

A bit like here at the moment!


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

After heavy rain sometimes some roads flood but I think this is due to lack of drains. I have not heard of any flooding in houses, although this did occur in Adsubia, nearby, a few years ago.There was exceptionally high rainfall though. A lot of Pego is quite hilly but perhaps you should avoid properties in the marshes!


----------

